# Office Shoes Gift Card



## GWM80 (11 Sep 2008)

I was just wondering if you could help me?!

I recently returned a pair of faulty shoes and was issued with a creditnote/gift card to the value of €37.  This was in the Dundrum Town Centre Store, Dublin on July 1st.

Under consumer law I understand I was entitled to a refund or repair as the shoes were faulty but did not argue with staff as I was happy with a gift card as I shop in Office all the time!! To be honest I was hoping to replace the shoes but as they were in sale I could not get my size.  

Yesterday I was shopping, again in the Dundrum Store and tried to use my giftcard as part payment towards a pair of shoes.  I was informed that the gift card was empty and therefore I could not use it??  Staff questioned me as to when I used it before and how etc.. to be honest it was highly embarrassing.  I can guarantee that I never used this card, neither has any family member or friend as explained to staff in the store.  Upon insistance staff called customer service and I was informed that the card was used that very same day to purchase a pair of adidas runners???   I did not purchase any runners, nor did anyone else known to me.  I have never misplaced the gift card and I am totally bewildered as to what has happened???  The exchange was made at 2pm and the new sale at 7pm.....as a pregnant woman expecting twins, there is no way I was still shopping or anywhere near the centre 5 hours later!!!!

I tried all day to call the customer services department but either got no answer or an answering machine.  I left a message but my call was not returned.  I have sent an email and I am waiting on a reply.....  Has anyone got any advice, or ever had this happen to them before???


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Sep 2008)

I would ring www.consumerconnect.ie and see if they can give any advice.

The 1st July was a Tuesday so I'm just wondering if that particular shop stays open that late on that day?

Try ringing the [broken link removed] to see if they have a CCTV camera anywhere near the particular shop.  You have the time of 7oc and tape might prove that you were nowhere near the shop at that time. Couldn't imagine Tuesday being too busy.

Can't imagine a pair of Adidas runners only costing €35.00 so details of how top-up payment was made should be included on the payment transaction, possibly credit card.

Its not the amount involved that would annoy me here but the general treatment by the store.


----------



## emaol (11 Sep 2008)

I'm assuming the credit note was placed on an electronic card, when you speak of it being "empty" when you went to redeem it.

If so....

Ring the store and ask for a time to speak with the store manager about this.
Once there, ask if they have a record of the transaction on the 1st July.
This should have the gift card number on it.
Check it is the same as the one you have.

If not, someone has performed a switcheroo on you.
If yes, see last line.

Ask the manager if there were any staff sales at, say, 7 pm on the 1st July.
Ask if they see a pattern emerging.

If they don't see this, check if the manager is wearing adidas.


----------



## GWM80 (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks for advice.  Contacted consumer affairs and will be going back into shop on Saturday.  Will let you know how it all goes!

Yes it was an electronic gift card with number....


----------

